# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker V.1.00.1277 Huawei Ascend Y6, Honor 4A unlock added and more news inside

## mohamed73

*Added :*
Huawei *Ascend Y6* direct unlock and read unlock codes
Huawei *Honor 4A* direct unlock and read unlock codes 
Micromax *MMX444L* unlock (detect as Longcheer)  *NEW! code calculator apps for Android in Google Play store:* 
Huawei NPKEY code calculator
Huawei modem (and routers) unlock code calculator
Pantech unlock code calculator 
Currently can try apps for *FREE*.
Search for *DC-Unlocker* in Google Play store.

----------

